# Wok for open fire



## djdienummeat (Jul 10, 2020)

Hey! I've never ordered dishes from online shops and I need your feedback if you have such experience.
I want to buy a wok for the open fire. Currently, I'm choosing out of this list, but open to your suggestions too! 
Also, I'll be glad if you advise me on a good online shop for buying dishes. Thanks


----------



## mike243 (Jul 10, 2020)

If I was going to buy 1 I want to see it, walmart has a light weight cast iron that I have considered, I am not sure how much use I would get out of it but really like it lol.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 10, 2020)

Woot has a deal going on .  Could be a bit small for family use but hard to argue the price.

https://tools.woot.com/offers/jim-beam-cast-iron-wok-4?ref=w_all_6


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 10, 2020)

Either cast iron, or carbon steel are safe over a fire.


----------



## PolishDeli (Jul 10, 2020)

I have the Lodge 14inch cast iron wok and use it on charcoal or open fire at least once a month.
It's great. 





__





						14 Inch Cast Iron Wok | Lodge Cast Iron
					






					www.lodgemfg.com
				




What other type of dishes are you looking for?


----------



## 2Mac (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't know much about the dishes you are looking for but I got a good laugh from your name choice.
Great handle lol


----------



## normanaj (Jul 10, 2020)

We also have the Lodge.Works great just haven't used it in quite some time.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 10, 2020)

PolishDeli said:


> I have the Lodge 14inch cast iron wok and use it on charcoal or open fire at least once a month.
> It's great.
> 
> 
> ...



I have a very similar wok.  Mine has one long handle and one shorty handle.  I have had that wok for over 20 years.

JC


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 16, 2020)

I'd go carbon steel.  They heat and cool faster than cast iron.  Also weigh less.  Of course they need to be seasoned like cast iron.  They are what are used in the majority of Asian 'raunts and are traditionally used over open flame.









						Carbon Steel Woks
					

Carbon steel woks provide restaurants with the convenient and easy-to-use cookware that they need to produce outstanding results. Each commercial carbon steel wok we offer is designed with a perfectly-shaped bowl to accommodate stir fry, rice, and ot




					www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2020)

This selection of 14 guage Carbon Steel Woks are the heaviest I can find on the net. The prices are great too...JJ 





__





						Search Results for “Carbon steel wok” – Page 2 – The Wok Shop
					






					www.wokshop.com


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 16, 2020)

I'll triple down on the carbon steel wok. I have two 15" carbon steel paella pans that see constant use outside and in (smoker, grill, oven, stovetop). Seasoned and virtually non-stick. If I ever get a wok, it'll be carbon steel.


----------

